# How scammers get free stuff from Amazon, no questions asked



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Amazon need to be aware of those fraudulent customers who claim that they never received their packages! All what amazon does it s send new pakage and blame the driver who will be sonner or later get fired for missing packages! 
Amazon should force those scam bags to file a police report in person so police will easy crack down on those scamers!


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

As a driver, it suck
As a customer, i will do everything to make my end meet, even fraud and shit (bad people)
As a Amazon director, happy customer mean more profit, and cost of replacing driver is almost zero.
/rant

P.S. I'm god-fearing man.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I have had 2 packages marked not received in my 6 months doing this. Oddly, both times I had worked the same neighborhood during each of those weeks. It is one that is very far from WH and closer to my house, so I do leave pax in places I should not because I don't want to add 25 minutes to take something back to WH. 

I used to work for a mail order pharmacy in the dept that dealt with this shit. I don't know what Amazon does about it, but after it happened a few times we started requiring signatures or in extreme cases would stop allowing them to use mail order under their insurance plan.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I did Logistics for about 5 months and had 2 packages reported missing. I really wasn't concerned about it tho since it was less than 0.01% of delivered packages. I'm actually surprised it didn't happen more often. I would never take packages back to the warehouse. I left packages in front of apartments all the time. If I was unable to get access into an apartment complex, I would leave packages in front of the building entrance. I even had a few times where they forgot to put the apartment number and I would just leave the package in front of the mailboxes. No way was I going to waste time and gas going back to warehouse.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Amazon need to be aware of those fraudulent customers who claim that they never received their packages! All what amazon does it s send new pakage and blame the driver who will be sonner or later get fired for missing packages!
> Amazon should force those scam bags to file a police report in person so police will easy crack down on those scamers!


Amazon knows that X% are lying. Tjey don't care. Amazon is notorious for treating employees/ contractors Poorly. They are, in my opinion, worse than uber and lyft in that regard.


----------

